# Animal Crossing Art



## Kip (Feb 2, 2012)

*Since I'm an artist who loves Animal Crossing there is only one thing to be done.*





what a sloppy leaf.

























Spoiler: OLD + NON-AC Art






Spoiler: Animal Crossing






















































































































Spoiler: Non-Animal Crossing























 My Deviant Art page​


----------



## toshiwoshi (Feb 2, 2012)

Beautiful! I can never draw backgrounds X3

what program did you use?


----------



## Kip (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks! and i use Paint.NET & SmoothDraw. They're some really good programs!


----------



## Kip (Feb 4, 2012)

I still have a few more i just gotta find em


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 5, 2012)

These are very nice. I especially love the little details you have, like the quality of the flowers and the bricks on the walls/chimney.
You also nailed the AC style with characters, I'd love to see more if you have any.


----------



## Kip (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot! And I'll definitely be drawing more


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2012)

These are really great! I especially love the second to last one. Keep up the good work ^.^


----------



## Phil (Feb 6, 2012)

These are really good I like the last one. Keep up the good work!
I'll be glad to see any of your future ark work.


----------



## Kip (Feb 6, 2012)

Arigatou mina!


Here is one of my AC Comics (Im still drawing it but its taking forever)



Spoiler
















And this is one i entered in a contest 


Spoiler



http://animalcrossinfans.deviantart.com/art/Winter-contest-270708129?offset=25#comments


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 6, 2012)

These are awesome! I wish I could do that!


----------



## Kip (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank "You" XD


I've just finished another one! this took me awhile cause i was taking my sweet time

*
Page 3 of the comic!*


Spoiler


----------



## toshiwoshi (Feb 7, 2012)

Kip said:


> Thanks! and i use Paint.NET & SmoothDraw. They're some really good programs!



Maybe ill look into them ^^ and you're welcome!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey kip, can you put links up to the programs you use?
I'd like to give them a try but I can't locate them.


----------



## Kip (Feb 13, 2012)

Sure! most definitely. 
Paint.NET http://www.getpaint.net/download.html#download
Smoothdraw http://www.smoothdraw.com/product/index.htm


----------



## Kip (Feb 15, 2012)

Here a quick little picture i made!


----------



## Kip (Feb 17, 2012)

I just drew another picture for some epic artists on DeviantART


Spoiler


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check to links when I get home.
I'm on my 3DS at my grandma's right now.


----------



## Kip (Feb 23, 2012)

That's cool! i really need a 3DS!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 23, 2012)

Kip said:


> That's cool! i really need a 3DS!



Yes, yes you do.
Than we can swapnotes and play AC3DS when it comes out!


----------



## Kip (Feb 24, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Yes, yes you do.
> Than we can swapnotes and play AC3DS when it comes out!



That would be so epic!! i hope i get to add ya!


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Feb 24, 2012)

It looks wonderful, Kip!


----------



## Kip (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2012)

And yet again, i have drawn another piece of Animal Crossing 3DS art!






"The Morning Picnic". These are some of the features i want in AC3DS!!


----------



## Kip (Mar 15, 2012)

MOAR!!! I just drew a picture of my Main OC Isuko!


----------



## Maarten707 (Mar 15, 2012)

This art is really nice!


----------



## Kip (Mar 15, 2012)

Thankya!


----------



## Kip (Mar 18, 2012)

*This is how i would view Kabuki as a human.*


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 2, 2012)

Can you draw people as their favorite Animal Crossing character?


----------



## La-ptite-fille (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, you're very talented!


----------



## Kip (Apr 3, 2012)

@MDofDarkhearts: what do you mean? :O

@La-ptite-fille: Thank you!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 4, 2012)

Kip said:


> @MDofDarkhearts: what do you mean? :O



Like making my character into an AC animal.


----------



## Kip (Apr 5, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Like making my character into an AC animal.



Yeah, i think I'm capable of it!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 5, 2012)

Kip said:


> Yeah, i think I'm capable of it!



Cool, I was just curious.
Teeheeheehee, don't really need it.
Just wanted to know if you could.


----------



## Andres (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome Drawings Kip Good work =]


----------



## Kip (May 29, 2012)

I forgot to reply ^ thank you!

Also i have a new picture. Its rather cheesy but i couldn't help it.


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2012)

eh

it's alright i guess.

idk why i dont like it... too much green?


----------



## Crazyredd35 (May 30, 2012)

if you brought out the guys eyes then it would look better


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 30, 2012)

These artworks are pretty awesome-keep up the good work!


----------



## Justin (May 30, 2012)

Kip said:


> I forgot to reply ^ thank you!
> 
> Also i have a new picture. Its rather cheesy but i couldn't help it.



Wow, that's beautiful. I really, really like it. Maybe make the green a little less neon though.


----------



## Kip (May 31, 2012)

Haha thanks everyone and yeah i'd figured that the green was over powering. I guess i just love green too much ^-^;


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 3, 2012)

Kip said:


> Thanks! and i use Paint.NET & SmoothDraw. They're some really good programs!


Hey Kip, by any chance do you have any Autodesk programs like Maya or Cad?


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 3, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> Hey Kip, by any chance do you have any Autodesk programs like Maya or Cad?



I was just about to type that 0_0


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nicely drawn pictures Kip.


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 9, 2012)

They're really good! ^^


----------



## Kip (Aug 22, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> Hey Kip, by any chance do you have any Autodesk programs like Maya or Cad?



Awfully late reply but nope XD

Thanks everyone!


here are some i drew while i was gone



Spoiler


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 26, 2012)

Kip said:


> Since I'm like, the hugest Animal Crossing Fan i drew pictures of it!
> 
> Here are some!
> New & Old
> ...




Oh my gawd, beautiful! Lovely drawings, that is all I could ever wish for is to draw like that. I could never draw backgrounds x)


----------



## Kip (Aug 26, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> Oh my gawd, beautiful! Lovely drawings, that is all I could ever wish for is to draw like that. I could never draw backgrounds x)



Thank you very much!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

Rad skills!

I am bad at painting with computer mice, sooo.......


----------



## Kip (Aug 26, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Rad skills!
> 
> I am bad at painting with computer mice, sooo.......



Haha thank you! i spent a lot of time drawing with a mouse so i guess i just got used to it!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 3, 2012)

Kip said:


> Haha thank you! i spent a lot of time drawing with a mouse so i guess i just got used to it!



When it comes to painting with thin lines, prepare to see pretty bad pictures on my PC screen XD


----------



## Kip (Dec 7, 2012)

New Picture! I've been drawing it bit by bit for awhile now, and finally finished it!






Also, i completely re-did the first page post.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 7, 2012)

These are really good. I wanna bathe in your talent.


----------



## Kip (Dec 7, 2012)

Ahaha Thank you!


----------



## Kip (Dec 8, 2012)

I finished another picture. It was a lot faster this time :>

*Chaos: A Bad Mayor*


----------



## Justin (Dec 8, 2012)

Kip said:


> New Picture! I've been drawing it bit by bit for awhile now, and finally finished it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I _really_ like this one. You're definitely improving, love your art style.


----------



## Kip (Dec 8, 2012)

Justin said:


> I _really_ like this one. You're definitely improving, love your art style.



Thank you! It's good to know that I'm improving :>


----------



## Kip (Dec 8, 2012)

This was a test, it worked out well :>


----------



## Kip (Dec 30, 2012)

Some randerm Sketch meh dId!

Furyl is a new sheep in Animal Crossing: New Leaf in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Kip (Jan 5, 2013)

XD here is something random i drew awhile back







*Mable The Porcupine!*


----------



## Gummy (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like Sonic the Hedgehog!


----------



## Kip (Jan 5, 2013)

Yaiy! thats what i was going for!


----------



## Gummy (Jan 5, 2013)

Kip said:


> Yaiy! thats what i was going for!


It's funny, despite them both being blue and similar animals (hedgehog and porcupines are related, aren't they?), I never thought about the similarities!


----------



## Kip (Jan 25, 2013)

Gummy said:


> It's funny, despite them both being blue and similar animals (hedgehog and porcupines are related, aren't they?), I never thought about the similarities!



That's what i though but strangely enough they aren't e_e


I finished a new picture in my spear time, it took awhile though. Its fan art of Lin & Kohei, i think i made Kohei look too feminine.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jan 25, 2013)

Lin and Kohei would be proud...


----------



## Gummy (Jan 25, 2013)

Aww, Hamuji! Hope Lin and Kohei get to take a look at this.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 25, 2013)

Awe!! I hope they have a look at this too  I think they would love it! It's adorable ^_^


----------



## Kip (Jan 25, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Lin and Kohei would be proud...





Gummy said:


> Aww, Hamuji! Hope Lin and Kohei get to take a look at this.





Bambi said:


> Awe!! I hope they have a look at this too  I think they would love it! It's adorable ^_^




Thankya all! i should send it to them :>


----------



## Dimension Witch (Jan 25, 2013)

Its so adorable :3 Im sure they would love it!


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2013)

Spongie said:


> Its so adorable :3 Im sure they would love it!



Thank you as well!


----------



## Kip (Apr 13, 2014)

Just a quick drawing i started awhile back. Decided I'd finish it now. I won't be doing any major work until i get my tablet


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 13, 2014)

OMG I just saw a human Static♥
this thread was meant for me♥♥♥

amazing style btw!


----------



## Kip (Apr 13, 2014)

Thankya!


----------



## Kip (Nov 5, 2014)

Its been quite awhile since i posted a new drawing. This one took me awhile to draw.


----------



## quartztho (Nov 5, 2014)

Your art is amazing! Wish I could draw like that! c:


----------



## Kip (Nov 5, 2014)

Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> Your art is amazing! Wish I could draw like that! c:



If you draw long enough you will be able to draw almost anything you want! Cause i wasn't always this good  (joking I'm not that good. Still have a way to go.)


----------



## Aradai (Nov 5, 2014)

that's so cute!


----------



## Kip (Nov 6, 2014)

Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> Your art is amazing! Wish I could draw like that! c:



Also, i forgot to thank you 



Sparkanine said:


> that's so cute!



Thankya :>


----------



## Kip (Mar 20, 2015)

Something I drew for my remixes.





This one was a request from the amazing LoveMcQueen, or Capn Sugarplum McQueen rather.


----------



## Meline (Mar 20, 2015)

Your stuff looks great!
You wouldn't happen to be planning to draw Skye anytime soon, would you?


----------



## Kip (Mar 20, 2015)

Meline said:


> Your stuff looks great!
> You wouldn't happen to be planning to draw Skye anytime soon, would you?



That's a good suggestion, I've always liked her design. I'll keep it in mind!

And thanks btw!


----------

